
Tesla to expand Gigafactory production - rck
http://www.rgj.com/story/news/2017/01/17/tesla-expand-gigafactory-production/96698104/
======
Tempest1981
Wow: "In exchange for choosing Nevada the Legislature approved about $1.3
billion in incentives."

I hope they can ramp up Model 3 production quickly. The Bolt might offer some
competition... Similar specs, different style, cheaper?

P.S. The RGJ website is a mess... glad I only have 1 article-view left.

~~~
samch
With respect to the Bolt, I haven't heard anything about level 4 autonomous
driving capabilities. That's a feature I imagine many future Model 3 owners
are willing to wait for.

------
icoder
Offtopic: the ratio of 'news' to 'noise' (ads, mostly) on this site is
terrible (from a user's perspective).

